# Big Frankie !!



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Just got the word this morning from cultTVman to submit my pmt for Big Frankie :woohoo:. 
hb


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Same here, I got her done, now for the short wait. Hopefully we will have em by Thanksgiving or so..I'm stoked!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I paid for mine in the Spring and got word today that they would be shipping to our homes in about 10 days....The 42 year wait is almost over :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Can't wait to build this kit!! I also have been waiting a long, long time for it. Yay Big Frankie!!! Yay Moebius!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Was told by the young lady at my LHS that they will be getting Big Frankie in! LOVE that they carry Moebius!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I got couple coming in from Tom Parker Cultofpersonality and couple more from here and there:thumbsup:.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

I got mine paid for at Culttvman's. Can't wait its a really late birthday present but its going to be worth it. I haven't been waiting as long as other people being that I was born somewhere between '87 and '92 (Not sure if it is against the rules to say your age here. At some boards it is so I just won't tell you guy's exactly what my age is.  ) but I feel privileged that all these awesome kits are coming out so I can finish my collection. Its almost complete. Just need the Witch, the Forgotten Prisoner, and the Wolfman.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Hey it is good to see new blood, jaeg! glad to see that there are some people in your age range that are colelcting great kits like these. I am anxious to get my hands on the Big Frankie kit as well!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Jaeg, that just means you have the vision to recognize awesomeness when you see it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

jaeg said:


> I got mine paid for at Culttvman's. Can't wait its a really late birthday present but its going to be worth it. I haven't been waiting as long as other people being that I was born somewhere between '87 and '92 (Not sure if it is against the rules to say your age here. At some boards it is so I just won't tell you guy's exactly what my age is.  ) but I feel privileged that all these awesome kits are coming out so I can finish my collection. Its almost complete. Just need the Witch, the Forgotten Prisoner, and the Wolfman.


Doesn't matter what your I.D. says your age is...We're all 12 years old here...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a question how many of you guys are just going to glue the arms on frankie or use the rubber band?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm building it with the rubber band so the arms are movable:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

I just hope the rubber band works better in BF than it did in my C3P0. I had one heck of a time getting him to stay together until I eventually just glued him in position.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome jaeg. We get pretty personal here ( in a nice way of course) and it's one of the great things about our little group. Once you get to know us, you'll love it here. It's good to see younger guys that are into the classic kits and the more the merrier!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The rules here are pretty basic and are very easy to follow. I've gotten away with murder sometimes, but they all know (at least I hope they do) that I think the world of the guys here and mean no harm. We even have a thread around here somewhere about our ages, so feel free....

Chris.
BTW, look in the Swap&Sell. Ragnab's selling some of the kits you're after and you might be able to pick them up.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the advice!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

While Big Frankie isn't really my thing.
I'm glad you guys are finally getting this kit after all these years of hoping.

One tip I have read somewhere along the way.
Replace the rubber band with a piece of wire. No matter how good the rubber band is, it will eventually dry rot and your arms will fall off.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

My arms will fall off!?!

Oh well, as long as Big Frankie's arms stay on!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

small Nylon Bungie cords that you get at a local dollar store work great.I have it in my Original BF


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The new kit comes with a length of elastic cord like the bungee cord used in dolls these days instead of rubber bands.
assemble the upper body and arms then thread the elastic thru the attachment points on the rrms pull it tight enough to hold the arms and tie it inside the body! Don't use rubber bands they won't last!

Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for that info Dave :thumbsup: This Milestone release just keeps getting Better...Hats off to Moebius...your true concern for us 'fans' shows in every kit you release...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

An improvement on the original rubber band is great to see.
I'm glad Moebius went that extra step.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im thinking about getting a spring intead of the band/cord. it seems like that would be the most durable way to go.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

The only problem with BF is that it wasn't out before Halloween! 

On the plus side, I'll be able to save up to get him & have enough time to paint him up real good for next year!! Man, this is shaping up to be a great year for plastic!! :woohoo:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

just saw a great pic of the Big Frankie box on ebay . in a word gorgeous ! 
hb


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Last I heard they were on their way from China? Anyone hear of them showing up at a distributers yet?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

they're hitting the store shelves as we speak . :woohoo:
hb


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm not trying to be a wise guy but............

whats the appeal of Big Frankie?

is it a childhood thing?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

JohnGuard said:


> i'm not trying to be a wise guy but............
> 
> whats the appeal of Big Frankie?
> 
> is it a childhood thing?


It's a childhood thing. It's a Monster thing. It's an AURORA thing.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Gigantic Frankenstein either you 'get it' or you don't...I've been waiting over 40 years for this moment so don't Harsh my Mellow
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

JohnGuard said:


> i'm not trying to be a wise guy but............
> 
> whats the appeal of Big Frankie?
> 
> is it a childhood thing?





Zorro said:


> It's a childhood thing. It's a Monster thing. It's an AURORA thing.


I don't think there's one simple answer to this question. For some I think nostalgia factors into it, modelers who either had one or wanted one back in the 60s. For some others (like me) it's an opportunity to own a bit of modeling history, while other modelers simply like the kit.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Mega Hobby has them in now too!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, it's all of the above...You see back in the 60's , when I was a kid $4.98 may as well been a Million dollars...it was way out of my reach as a 12 year old. That kind of money would fill up my Dads Studebaker and get him a pack of smokes....But I really wanted this model big time, I would try to save up for it but at around the 2 dollar mark, I always blew it on a 98 cent kit(Aurora) a Famous Monster mag and a ton of candy and other junk...ie: Beatle/Batman/Monster trading cards...Never came close to raising 5 bucks...then they were gone...but the desire to own one, wasn't. So when Moebius announced the repop of Big Frankie, a flood of memories enveloped me and the need to own one, and finally being able too ,was for me, overwhelming...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

and the box art is SWEET !! 
hb


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

And hes BIG!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

My semi-LHS got two of them in and they were snapped up in a matter of hours! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> My semi-LHS got two of them in and they were snapped up in a matter of hours! :thumbsup:


I believe it will be a huge seller...for sure all us Aurora Freaks are going to get them and probably more than one, (I'm getting 3 regular, 3 Glow, one of which is a gift) ...but don't forget all those Universal Picture heads out there...and man, just the Box Art alone will garner interest from the retro crowd...Win-Win I tells ya :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

YYYYAAAAYYYYY this is great news to brighten up my otherwise sucky day! I just got the email from Culttvman saying that he has them in stock now! I better get my paints and brushes out!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

otto said:


> Mega Hobby has them in now too!


Yep. I got an e-mail from 'em yesterday stating mine had shipped. If all goes well I should receive it this coming Thursday.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Mine will probably be here this week too. HOPE SO! I already know how I am going to modify it somewhat. I am going to do a Heavy Metal Franky. I want to fold his middle 2 fingers down and his thumb in (both hands). Arms up in the air, "Very Metal" jean jacket with metal spikes (remember the young ones?), long realistic hair, and I am sure some other ideas will spring to mind when operating on this one. This is going to be a FUN kit!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

you have a PM, Ducks...


----------

